# Ocean City



## Mikeeb (May 23, 2003)

Iam going to ocean city in july and i was wondering if anyone new of some hot spots for fishin and what kind of gear i would need . Thanks!


----------



## RyanMacLeod (May 22, 2003)

hey man, 
Im new to surf fishing in the that area and i have post a few messages and got some good response, check out those responses for answers to your questions. hope that helps you out.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Corsons Inlet SP at night.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Assateague Island National State Park MD has a good run of large (up to 6') sharks that usually invade the beach during July and August. You can fish from the South Parking lot (not the ORV zone) and walk over the dunes to the beach. Large fish heads work well on large circle hooks.


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

Speaking of Ocean City, what happened to the OC Princess 6 hour trips?

I went to http://www.ocfish.com and only found the Miss Ocean City, Bay Bee and Morning Star listed, all for 4 hour trips (which typically means 3 hours or less of fishing).


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Try the back bays along the causeway. Do Not Fish from any of the bridges. The sod banks are very productive.


----------



## granpafish (May 5, 2003)

I believe that we have a geography issue at work here. Since this is the NJ group, I think that Mikeeb is referring to OC, NJ. AI and the OC fishing center (MD) would be a ways off for him. Although the info is good and he may want to try MD. at some point also. Granpa


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

Mikeeb

I fished the inlet last summer under the new bridge ( new for me ) taking you to AC ( 1st street area ) Parked @ the play ground & walked over the dunes. Did really good w/ cut bait(bunker) & squid on the blues,flaties & weaks. Caught a huge king on squid on a bottem rig out around the markers. Had the most luck right under the bridge even though the crowd was more out around the point. This was June-July & have talked to my brother that fishes the same area w/ his boat & he's doing really good on all the above now. Brought in a citation flounder the other day on a bottem rig w/ long strips of squid bouncing along the bottem. Hooked it up right under the bridge. Good luck!!! Spider


----------

